# Jonno's Photo Album



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Okay i have seen parreee and max's journal and loved the idea so i thought i would do one sorry guys lol.

Okay i live in england in the south west(devon)and i live near the sea and country so best of both worlds okay so i was bored today and thought i would go out and take some pics around my house so hear they are(click the pics if you want to see it bigger):

Here is a view from the back of my house:



Again from the back of my house showing one of our fields:



My Family Horses the one on the left is ours and the other is my aunties but we have 4 horses kept together:



2nd Field just opposite my other field this is the field where the horses are:



Me house:



And seeing parreee had some snow so do i but its not so deep has paree's snow(o and it snowed on xmas so this was taken in xmas):



Hope You guys and gals Liked it,

- Jonno


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yah... I love it! Feel free to share...
England is really beautiful! I love countryside view


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW! Is all that land yours? Must be nice. :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Vietnam, Canada, now the UK. World tour of pictures NICE. Let me know when we can stop by.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome pictures. beautiful countryside.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yipee. Wings. Will they serve me milk and cookies?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

wow those pics are really pretty. I've always wanted to visit the UK, that just makes me want to come take a look even more.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

My inlaws are from somewhere in England so I wouldnt mind getting there sometime. Any Public aquariums there to visit?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah... England is the origin of many Aquariums 
fish_doc... we may tell euRasian to have his photo journal about Thailand on...  lol


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yh i live about 1 hour away from the uk's largest marine aquarium its called plymouth national marine aquarium you should check it out on google and visit there site they have every marine fish u can think off !


----------

